
Why and How to Get the Most Out of Twitter - andreyk
https://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/life/twitter-tips/
======
Akcium
Right now trying to grow my followers number. Though it looks like people get
used to retweet & like quite trivial posts like, "how to live properly: - eat
well, - sleep 8 hours ..."

